# Claiming tax back for dental treatment



## alexandra123 (26 Sep 2011)

Hello All,

I need to get a bit of dental work done and it appears from the MED 1 form that I cannot claim for extractions or fillings. I thought that we were allowed to claim for these procedures. Was this changed in the last budget ?


----------



## stephnyc (26 Sep 2011)

seems like you are correct "Tax legislation specifically excludes relief for expenditure incurred on the extraction, scaling and filling of teeth and the provision and repairing of artificial teeth or dentures"

taken from
http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/it/leaflets/it6.html


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> I need to get a bit of dental work done and it appears from the MED 1 form that I cannot claim for extractions or fillings.


Aren't dental expenses claimed via _MED2 _not _MED1_?


> I thought that we were allowed to claim for these procedures. Was this changed in the last budget ?


_Budget 2010 _I think:

http://www.dentist.ie/resources/services/prsidentistry.jsp


----------



## mandelbrot (26 Sep 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Aren't dental expenses claimed via _MED2 _not _MED1_?
> 
> _Budget 2010 _I think:
> 
> http://www.dentist.ie/resources/services/prsidentistry.jsp


 
The practitioner provides the patient with the Med 2, which outlines what type of allowable treatment has been performed, and the taxpayer claims the relief on their Med 1, where the dental is included along with any other allowable medical expenses...

That link is to do with the treatments covered by Dental Benefit i.e. covered / partially covered by A class PRSI contributions.


----------



## test123 (26 Sep 2011)

MED2 is for big dental work like crowns, veneers, doesn't cover routine work such as fillings, extractions.


----------



## T McGibney (26 Sep 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I need to get a bit of dental work done and it appears from the MED 1 form that I cannot claim for extractions or fillings. I thought that we were allowed to claim for these procedures. *Was this changed in the last budget* ?



No, routine dental work has never been allowable for tax relief (not for donkey's years anyhow)


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2011)

mandelbrot said:


> That link is to do with the treatments covered by Dental Benefit i.e. covered / partially covered by A class PRSI contributions.


Sorry - mixed up _SW _and tax issues here...


----------

